# Ubuntu-Installation einer Graphikkarte



## hoc49 (25. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,
wer hat Erfahrung mit der Installation einer Graphikkarte. Wir haben uns entschieden, UBUNTU zu nutzen. Jetzt möchten wir dieATI Radeon 9600 installieren. Wer kann uns Laien helfen?
Hoc49


----------



## andy72 (25. Mai 2007)

Bei Grafikkarten unter Linux habt Ihr zunächst einmal 2 Varianten, Treiber zu installieren:

1) Ihr nehmt den Treiber, der bei Xorg bei ist, und führt an der Konsole ein "Xorg -configure" oder "xorgcfg" durch und richtet die Karte damit ein

oder
2) Ihr nehmt den Closed-Source bzw Hersteller-Treiber von ATI, den Ihr entsprechend den Anweisungen des Herstellers installieren solltet.

Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Treibern ist eigentlich nur eine versch. aufgebaute/unterstützte 3D-Architektur, die unter Xorg zum tragen kommt, wenn Ihr Spielereien wie Beryl oder ein Paar 3D-Games zocken wollt, die spezielle Unterstützung brauchen.

Als weitere Hilfe könnt Ihr alternativ auch mal die Suchfunktion des Forum nutzen - das Thema ATI unter Linux ist hier schon ein paar mal behandelt worden 

LG
Andy


----------



## Gunah (25. Mai 2007)

installier die fglrx pakete unter Ubuntu die aus den Non-free paketen... oder von ati.com...


----------



## Ludren (25. Mai 2007)

Wenn es sich um Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (7.04) handelt, kannst du den Treiber auch über das Menü installieren. "System -> Administration -> Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber" und dort auf "Benutzen" klicken.

P.s.: 200er Post


----------



## zeromancer (26. Mai 2007)

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Suche?action=fullsearch&titlesearch=1&value=ati


----------

